# 1891 Columbia For Sale



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2017)

I look at pictures and ask questions.
I am not in the market for this bike just curious.
The seller says he knows nothing so lets learn; Please.




BMXers doing tricks on these...




Is this early suspension??
Does it work? on dirt roads? Wow!



Thanks for input on this awesome machine.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1891-victor-hard-tire-safety.120679/


----------



## bricycle (Nov 8, 2017)

My 1891-2 Rambler pedals are just like that. This is a great bike (not my color choice tho)
Interesting that it has crossed, not radial spoking.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 8, 2017)

Other than the interesting paint job, reproduced brake hardware, tires and new seat leather, it looks pretty original and complete to me.  And yes, that is original suspension, correct for the period.


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 8, 2017)

What would you guys value it at.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 8, 2017)

Mike, put the wallet down......


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 8, 2017)

I promise......


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 8, 2017)

So, you think it's worth $6,500 ?


----------



## Craig Allen (Nov 8, 2017)

Couple of years ago at Copake Auction, a 1891 Columbia sold for  $7900. Similar Victor bikes of the same vintage sold at the same auction for about  $6000 and  $8000.


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 8, 2017)

But, in this condition?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2017)

gtdohn said:


> What would you guys value it at. I think he's over the moon with his asking price.






bricycle said:


> Be nice now....






gtdohn said:


> So, you think it's worth $6,500 ?



This isn't the For Sale thread, so we are free to politely discuss our thoughts on price and condition


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 8, 2017)

Columbia Light Roadster IIRC?






I had one, not nearly this nice tho


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 9, 2017)

bricycle said:


> My 1891-2 Rambler pedals are just like that. This is a great bike (not my color choice tho)
> Interesting that it has crossed, not radial spoking.




The 1887 Columbia Light Roadster had crossed/tangentially  laced spokes.
I'm not sure, but I think it was the first commercially available bicycle wheel to be built this way. I would think, earlier than that over in England and France though.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 9, 2017)

If I hadn't bought 5 nicer bikes in the past few weeks I would have bought this bike. It's 126 years old and still able to ride! How cool!!!


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 9, 2017)

If I am not mistaken the seat is a Victor and worth a bit more than the more common Columbia seat  I have this bike jut one or so model year later (first year pneumatic and last year spring fork ) in both men's and ladies Great riding bike -and the break almost sort of works ...almost LOL


----------



## olderthandirt (Nov 21, 2017)

i think the market is a little soft right now and its not on the way up real soon ! anyone share my opinion


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2017)

I believe this bike sold. I don't think the market is soft for the really good/desirable stuff. Four Bluebirds and a big tank Huffman had no problems changing hands recently. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Dec 21, 2017)

Agreed


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 7, 2018)

ok i am wrong


----------

